# practicing for a brochure i may be doing!!!



## KVB1085 (Feb 20, 2008)

i need some critiquing.... i think i needed to change my white balance....  and i know there are gonna be some things in these pictures that shouldn't be... BUT this is not an empty house it's my bosses... so i didn't feel like moving every thing around... lol... also i know it would look better with green grass.. but not much i can do there!!! lol winter is not prime time for my bosses yard... 

anyways i'm getting ready to do my first shoot for a realtor and they are going to be making some sort of brochure out of the shots... was wondering if these types angles/shots would be best....

maybe even suggest some sort of settings... they like pictures taken from 12-2ish when sun is directly over head.. these were taken from 1230-130... and i used my kit lens....


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 20, 2008)

the last two are my favorite... and they are actually the first few i took.. i started with the back of the house and worked my way around.... i think i changed my w/b from there and i know that's what the diff is...


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 20, 2008)

My dad is in the pool biz so he sometimes has to take pictures of pools. Try aranging the the furniture in a more natural way

heres his website. If you want look at some of the pics, the might help you in someway or another

http://www.njwaterscapes.com/


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 20, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> My dad is in the pool biz so he sometimes has to take pictures of pools. Try aranging the the furniture in a more natural way
> 
> heres his website. If you want look at some of the pics, the might help you in someway or another
> 
> http://www.njwaterscapes.com/




well, like i said.. .this is my bosses house... it's not for sale.. i'm just practicing actual shots... not setting them up...   and the brochure will be of empty cabins (possibly furnished...) so i know i'll need to set them up... so lets just say if there was no furniture or anything like that...


----------



## julie32 (Feb 21, 2008)

You mentioned it was a sunny day, the first photos the sky looks bright white. Did you expose properly for the sky at first?

What camera and what lens are you using? I know you said it was a kit lens, but what kind and what is the focal length?


----------



## julie32 (Feb 21, 2008)

........also, what were the settings you shot these photos with?


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm not sure the settings.. as they are no longer on my camera.. nor do i have my camera or memory card here....

nikon d70, it was the 18-55mm nikkor lens. with a polarizer as well.....

all i know is i set the white balance to the "sun" setting... (i'm really new to photography)  i don't remember my aperture setting though.. and if i'm not mistaken i was shooting in aperture priority mode...

from what i'm guessing my aperture was too open in these pictures i think i let too much light in.


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 23, 2008)

KVB1085 said:


> i'm not sure the settings.. as they are no longer on my camera.. nor do i have my camera or memory card here....
> 
> nikon d70, it was the 18-55mm nikkor lens. with a polarizer as well.....
> 
> ...



If you have photoshop you can check the settings. File>File Info>Advanced
Or you can do the same if you have an exif reader.
By the way, the last is my fav. Like I think someone else mentioned, the sky looks blown in a few.
Great house your boss has there!


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 23, 2008)

The last few looked the best to me.  The sun was at a pleasing angle on the house, whereas in the front shots the whole front of the house was in shadow.    Try not doing the whole thing in one sitting, do the side with the sun on it and then wait later in the day for the sun to move to the other side of the house....  that's just my $ .02


----------



## rawrasaur (Feb 24, 2008)

I shoot everything in raw. Its not for everyone, but it can be very helpful in that you create your own white balance depending on the picture.


----------



## confucious (Mar 1, 2008)

Midday is actually probably the worst time to shoot, unless you absolutely NEED the light, which I don't think you do.  At noon the sun is brightest and so all your colours wash out - they will be muted and not as, well...bright.  You will also find the sky blows out easily as the difference between it and your subject is so vast.

Early morn and late aft are best...bring a tripod in case it does get dim (camera shake on a brochure is obviously not so cool...).  If your winter is as dark as mine, perhaps 3-4 is a good time.


----------



## c_lawrence (Mar 1, 2008)

I would agree with the time of day, especially if shooting for real esatate or tourist/rental locations... shooting later in the day will bring a more warm, "welcoming" light.  Also, if you plan on focusing on homes and/or interiors, you might consider a wide angle lens.  Regarding composition - when shooting real estate, try 'waiting' for the light to hit the front (or subject) of the house and then take an angle shot rather than head-on... I think you will find your photos will look more dynamic and dimensional..  

Are you using Photoshop?  If so, most of these are probably 'workable' regardless of your white balance... try adjusting your levels and hue/saturation.


----------

